# What to do



## ackj (11 Jan 2013)

I have been in air cadets for a year and a half now. For the last couple months I haven't been enjoying air cadets. The problem is though my life long goal is to go to rmc. I feel that if If I quit air cadets I won't get in to rmc. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2013)

Lots of people go to RMC that have no cadet experience. You'll be fine.


----------



## ackj (11 Jan 2013)

I'm just at conflict with myself because my dad told me if I can't handle air cadets I can't handle rmc ( I don't want to quit because of not being able to handle it. And that they will see that I quit


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2013)

Your father means well but there is a huge difference between being a kid in an organization designed for kids (or teenagers) and a university.

Cadets just not be for you. You may grow into the whole 'cadet thing' when you get older. Or you may not.

Concentrate on high marks in school and keeping healthy and fit.


----------



## ackj (11 Jan 2013)

Alright thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 Jan 2013)

I suppose it would depend on the reason why you are disliking Cadets. But no, not being a cadet shouldn't be a huge problem for getting into RMC.


----------



## gun runner (19 Jan 2013)

As a CIC officer, I see this action happen year after year. Cadets sign up in the fall, upon hearing what their buddies did at camp that summer. They get kitted out, start drill, etc, etc. Then shortly after Rememberance day, the honeymoon is over. I am not sure if it is societies regards for our fighting forces, or if it is the concern I myself have heard from concerned and uninformed parents who feel that the CCO is a recruiting field for child soldiers. After Christmas Corps/Squadrons all across the country will lose up to ten percent of their new recruits due to the fact that the cadets had lost its lustre. It is normal, and it is expected. Those that stick it out will be the ones telling their buddies what they did at camp the next year, and the cycle will begin again. Ubique


----------



## Sandragon (1 Mar 2013)

You shouldn't worry about it. Five years of cadets coming in and out, I remember all the recruits we've ever had. Don't be too hard on yourself - if Cadets just isn't for you. Granted, it is one of the best experiences of my life and i wouldn't take back all the hours I put towards Cadets for anything, but School is important as well. Cadets focuses on that, and encourages you to achieve and excel inside and outside of the program. So, if you really feel cadets isn't the thing for you - don't be afraid to tell your parents it. Explain to your father your thoughts, and regards on the fact of not being able to join RMC. Trust me, you will be able to - you don't have to be in Cadets to join up with the military - as an officer or NCM. Again, put your best interests in mind and go for what you think is the right thing to do, the better for your own life and future.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (5 Mar 2013)

Why are you no longer enjoying it? Perhaps something.can be done to change that.


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

I left cadets because it was getting in the way of school, as long as you have a viable reason for leaving it doesn't affect anything. I suggest you tough it out for another year. Things change.


----------

